
Show HN: Utility to get the UDID of beta-testers' iPhones - v_ignatyev
http://udid.io
======
v_ignatyev
I created Udid.io together with my team called MacBuildServer.

Udid.io has an API, so you may generate link for your beta users and grab
theirs devices UDIDs to set up properly mobileprovision configuration for your
iOS app builds.

I want to hear from you. We've got a number of API users and I want to know if
there any more features you would like to have in this tiny web-app...

Additionally, I want to hear what we can improve, or any ideas regarded to
monetization of such service. Now it's absolutely free, but uses Google
AdSense and it makes UDID.io looking not good. Probably you could recommend
what to add to make us able to remove Google Ads ;)

------
sritch
I've used this pretty frequently and it was great. Nowadays the new testflight
makes this obsolete for external testers, but is still useful for internal
testers to quickly get their UDID.

